# Vacuum Leak



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

Well, I finally finished putting new Head Gaskets, and exhaust sytem on my 89 Max. It started on first crank, no leaks, no over heating - just terrible idle. Runs great in driving range, but lopes at idle. Sounds to me like a vacuum leak. My tapes markers on the hose hook-ups fell off and I was "guessing at the correct hook-ups. I received the diagram for the vacuum hoses, but it almost impossible to interprete. Any ideas how to trouble shoot. Any pictures availble of hose hook-ups?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The vacuum hoses are a PITA, but I did figure them out from the diagram stamped on the hood and the ones in the service manual...

also check your EGR valve. unplug the hose going to it and see what happens. I've had several of them get stuck open when the solenoid fails. it's kinda strange.


----------

